# Latest Fillet Knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2017)

I know that there has been conversations on the metals used to make fillet knives, but I have to tell you, using the older Bucking feller that I have creates a killer fillet knife. First I don't heat treat it, and I don't temper it, I leave it as is, because I slowly remove the meat of the blade without any huge heat build up, I wear no gloves while doing this to insure that I don't over heat while sanding it down. The reason I prefer the Bucking Feller or even the older Disston ones is for the saw's original grind...the taper grind and the crescent grind....which allows me to utilize that grind to avoid removing a load of meat from the blade. 


Also the older saws have the ability to be bent to carry easier without the chance for the metal to create a memory and it is this flexibility that i rely on to make these fillet knives without any heat treating or tempering. Another thing is the way the crescent grind works out allows me to cut billets with the idea of having the shore hardness towards the back of the knife stiffer then towards the front or the tip of the knife, in it's natural state without removing a lot of steel. Also the knife being made this way makes for a Rockwell hardness greater on the edge because it was hardened by the manufacturers prior to me getting it...LOL cutting the billet further away from the cutting edge of the saw you lose that hardness....any comments on this?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

What part of the sawblade do you use? The toothed side or just anywhere in the body of the blade?

And very cool knife man...looks great!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh...and how do you cut it out?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2017)

I use the tooth side for the edge....and use a 4" cutting wheel on my grinder leaving enough room for any heat build up from the wheel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ah...interesting. I have some people who want a filet knife. If you make another one that way, I would love to see the "process" pictures of it.
Thank you Pappy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2017)

I wonder how band saw blade would do. I have a couple two foot sections of 8 inch wide band saw blade from a commercial mill laying around somewhere.....


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 24, 2017)

Pappy, Is what you refer to as the crescent grind the convex or ax grind and is the taper grind what is called a distill taper?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2017)

The crescent grind is the one that starts at the middle of the OAL of the saw and is tapered down towards each end. Both sides are ground....This helps in the saw traveling through the tree with less friction. Distal tapering refers to a blade's cross-section thinning from its base to its tip. I am guessing the amount of tapering would depend on the use of the blade i.e.....knife or sword and length?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2017)

That’s a beautiful knife pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2017)

I plan on making a few more I'll do pics....from start to finish....don't know about the bandsaw thing be a hunk of a knife though!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 25, 2017)

That's a nice looking fillet knife! 

I'm such a doofus that I would be afraid of overheating it during cutting and grinding the metal.

Commercial mill bandsaw blade is possibly 15N20 or L6. I'm really happy with 15N20 knives I've made so far, easy to heat treat. I haven't made a fillet knife yet, but I bet it would be nice as its probably thin already?


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 25, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> That's a nice looking fillet knife!
> 
> I'm such a doofus that I would be afraid of overheating it during cutting and grinding the metal.
> 
> Commercial mill bandsaw blade is possibly 15N20 or L6. I'm really happy with 15N20 knives I've made so far, easy to heat treat. I haven't made a fillet knife yet, but I bet it would be nice as its probably thin already?


Fillet blades are easier to grind hardened because they are so flexible. I find it easier to profile the blade, do the lead in then heat treat before grinding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

